# fur prices



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

was woundering if anyone has cashed in any of there rat and ***** latley and what is the average price on large rats and ***** need to move my pelt soon but dont want to get boned on cheep price dealers


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

Rats r goin for quite a bit I believe. The guy we used in massilon gave around 4 or 5 bucks a piece and that was on the carcass. Not sure on **** though


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ok i taked to him last night high 7.00 skined thanks


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

took 48 rats and 1 xxx **** green 12.00,rats 3 at3.00 37,at6.00 and8 at7.00 total out even 300.00 well got some tournament money.now bring on the morles


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Gotta love any hobby that can put money back into your pocket !!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

so true and last spring i sold plent of morels to top end resturant,man they were calling every day,so lets hope for a bumper crop this year,morels= 3.50 a galon=good fishing time,whats not to love about selling some thing free,


----------

